# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Непосредственная помощь прямо в подразделение 28 Бригада 3 Батальон 7 Рота Пехоты

## ded1

Ян! Здесь будет отчет о материальных 
ценностях и деньгах,..
Пока помогаю сам, стартанул с 30000 гривен,..
Но думаю что моих средств маловато,..
Помощь нужна финансовая 
материальная а также информационная где купить?...
(те или иные материальные ценности)





На сейчас нужно, или где купить?
Дальше нужны будут тактические аптечки!(комплектацию уточню)
Тел:+380687544877 Сергей Ременяк
тел;+380986926240 Игорь
карта 5375 4141 2799 7665 Ременяк Сергей. (Карта банка находиться непосредственно в подразделении у военнослужащих! Заранее очень благодарен за любую помощь!)
На данном этапе первый заказ ребят закрыл полностью собственными средствами,..
Дальнейшую потребность изложу позже после сформулированного заказа,..
Мелочей не бывает! Многие мелочи спасают жизнь на передовой!
Первая потребность уже укомплектована и передана в подразделение!

Вот что нужно уже на сейчас!

Тактичний комплект одягу Kombat
Комплект розмер 56/3. ХХХL
Комплект XL
https://www.olx.ua/d/obyavlenie/takt...&sliderIndex=3

Глушитель Глушник пбс АК-74, АКМ
нужно глушителей 5 штук!
https://www.olx.ua/d/obyavlenie/glushitel-glushnik-pbs-ak-74-akm-IDOP58O.html

Тактический жилет мультикам, плитоноска, разгрузка
плитоноски нужно 3-5шт
https://www.olx.ua/d/obyavlenie/takticheskiy-zhilet-multikam-plitonoska-razgruzka-IDOSa3m.html

Ссылки на ОЛХ даю не в целях коммерции,..
А просто как образец с детальным фото,..

----------

